# any one wana hunt?



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im in chesterfild, and i usually go up to algonac to hunt squirrel. if any one would like to go one morning, i usually have at least one morning a week off. also if any one has any dogs they want to run, for any small game, im currently starting my first ever beagle pup, and would love to see how a seasoned dog works.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i have always wanted to do a squirrel hunt with dogs, i only have the weekends though so if u ever hunt a saturday morning im game, shhot me a pm


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

twinpinekennels said:


> i have always wanted to do a squirrel hunt with dogs, i only have the weekends though so if u ever hunt a saturday morning im game, shhot me a pm


There are a couple of guys in MS who are very experienced with squirrel dogs. One of the best, and a great guy, is Jumpshootin' who lives north of me near Interlochen. He has put together a couple of outings with squirrels being the main game w/dogs.


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

Neil ,
Im always looking for guys to rabbit hunt with .I have a 5 yr old beagle that loves to hunt bunnies .Pm Me


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

KILLnGRILL said:


> Neil ,
> Im always looking for guys to rabbit hunt with .I have a 5 yr old beagle that loves to hunt bunnies .Pm Me


pm'ed ya kng


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i know for a fact that michigan squirrel dog association usuallly holds a buddy hunt every month. great place for someone interested in seeing a good dog hunting squirrel. they are usually held around the middle of the state s no one has to drive too far. 
contact mike english, im sure he'd be glad to give you details.


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

hi just joined the forum to get myself some hunting experience i am looking to go hunting if you want to take me but i dont have a dog for hunting. i have time most mornings so no problems. if your interested call me my name is chris 1(313)408-1166 and yes i have a few guns i could bring thanks


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

polska, id be happy to take ya out and show ya the ropes... im much like your self, no one in the family hunts... i started at 19, here i am 6 years later... all about hunting and iv even become a licensed taxidermist... when i plan to go next, ill pm ya. i usualy hunt duck, but until duck season i small game. we'd go on a squirrel hunt w/ a buddy of mine or my cousin, all right around our age... ill talk to ya man.


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

great to hear, looking forward to the pm thanks


----------



## mr.cap (Oct 5, 2008)

i am in Ray twp. i would love to get out on morning, never hunted with dogs though you would have to give me a quick howto but i would be in. let me know


----------

